# Torque coverter



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Where is a good place to get a torque converter that is american made and has the same specs as my factory converter? I was told that I should replace it because of some debris that was in my transmission. Inexpensive if possible.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

A & Reds Transmission or Chance Transmissions are the places to use in Wichita. Both have web sites if you want to look at them. Had to have Chance rebuild the 400 in the 64 just last year. Works better than new now. Wasn't getting 2nd gear rubber before the build..Think factory converter is like 1800 and I it bumped to 2200.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The best convertor for a Pontiac, IMHO, is from Continental....they are in California.:cheers Eric


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Continental, for sure, but very expensive. I went with a local outfit out of Bakersfield and got a GM-spec "HS-6" (High stall) converter for about $100-200. It's spec'd for a big block Chev, and has a stall of about 1900 rpm.....I didn't want to go higher because my '67 has a 2.56 rear gear, and I needed it to have a stall speed below my cruising rpm. It worked out great for my stock engined car. I think the name was TCI, but I can't remember for sure.....


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Is 2000 rpm stall comfortable for a stock driver?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

What rear gears do you have...I am assuming a stock engine (cam)....JEFF, TCI is a real good, well known company...Continental is an excellent company as they are experts on "specing" convertors for custom built engines....my convertor is a billet, locking, good to 1,000 HP, blah, blah....$900. Eric:willy::rofl:


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree Continental is highly recommended in Pontiac circles. They make a converter they call a "tight 10" that flashes to around 3000 rpm and also is tight enough to work well on the street. I had a converter built for the Beast by a local transmission shop. It took them two tries to get ir right, but they finally did. It stalls at just over 3000 rpm. With my gears and tires now, 70 mph is 3200 rpm so that's right at the point where the converter is out of stall. Driving on the street I find it's just fine. It did take some getting used to because the car "sounds" different, but it doesn't take a lot of throttle to get it moving and doesn't feel like it's slipping excessively.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

3.55 rear... stock engine


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

With a 3.55 rear gear, your cruising RPM will be well over 3000, so you'd have no problem with a higher stall converter....2200-2500 stall should work out pretty well. Stock (1700-1900) would be fine, too.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> With a 3.55 rear gear, your cruising RPM will be well over 3000, so you'd have no problem with a higher stall converter....2200-2500 stall should work out pretty well. Stock (1700-1900) would be fine, too.


:agree And with a stock engine you don't have to be too concerned with having it loose enough to let the engine get up into the power band quickly. That 1900 stall spec of the "performance" GM converter is sounding pretty good to me right now.

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Got one today at Dacco Detroit, reman for 80 bucks. Its warrantied and factory stall, I'll let you guys know how it does! Thanks for the input!


----------



## NorwalkNugget (Aug 5, 2011)

I went with TCI Saturday Night Special. I think its like 1800 stall. Stockish 350 engine. It works GREAT for me.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Keep in mind that converter stall speeds are a function of torque input. Someone who sells you a converter and claims a certain stall rpm without asking you anything about the engine and how much torque it makes isn't being thorough. That's why it took me two tries to get the converter right in the Beast. I told the tranny shop that built it that I wanted 3200 rpm, but when I got the car up and running and started working with it I quickly discovered the actual stall speed was somewhere above 4500 rpm - I could hold the car with the brake and take the engine up to 4500 rpm before it would overpower the brakes and start spinning the tires anyway. I took it back to them, demonstrated that for them, and said "you obviously built me a converter designed for a chevy. This is a Pontiac." 

Bear


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Lol


----------

